# No parking spots left- steelhead



## FearN0deer (Apr 1, 2006)

went for a stroll today.... at 23 mile and dequinder rds... Yates cider mill.... parks packed... no parking spots left. sholder to sholder with fisherman... a little to cramped for my style.. saw a guy who picked up 2.. not sure on the size and weight just saw form the road...might be worth a cast or two.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

LOL Not jabbing at you here, but posting locations doesn't help the situation any. 

Why do you think it's so crowded ? I'm sure lots of guys cruise the net looking for a place to fish ...............


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

everybody already knows of yates, definitely not a secret. its the other spots on the river that hold fish that ya gotta be tight lipped about.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Exactly what MSUICEMAN said.....


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

You mean other guys are fishing at Yates? I thought that was MY secret
spot!!!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

You expected a half full parking lot on a weekend, never happen. Right now you got steelhead fisherman and then those for spring suckers. Gonna be full.


----------



## fire-tiger (Mar 15, 2005)

Thunderhead said:


> LOL Not jabbing at you here, but posting locations doesn't help the situation any.
> 
> Why do you think it's so crowded ? I'm sure lots of guys cruise the net looking for a place to fish ...............


Usually hit the lower stretches and un-named parking spots, but today I had work in the area of Yates and stopped in for an hour. Hooked and lost two almost immediately at the dam (no they were not suckers) on chartruse egg flies. There were only six others fishing in the general area and two of them had one dark fish each on thier stringers. 

Could not stay longer (did not really want to) but it sure is nice to be able to stop in like that and have a little fun. Oh yeah, there was plenty of parking.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I cannot beleive people take them fish home.I once took home and cooked a rainbow I caught there and it tasted like the river smells YUK............Now I might keep a female for some fresh spawn.Those fish in there are not the best table fair in my opinion.


----------

